
Ask HN: Annual or Monthly billing, which is better? - clientelle
Anyone tested the two models? Which one has worked well for your project?
======
carlmungz
Annual billing works for my model because my users will not be making enough
frequent purchases to justify a monthly fee (which is what I initially started
with). I provide actionable information which they can use once, twice or more
times a year.

~~~
clientelle
Love to see how you present the pricing, have a link?

~~~
carlmungz
[https://citybreakflights.com](https://citybreakflights.com)

------
shoo
There's quite a bit of relevant stuff in this talk by Jason Cohen --
'Designing the Ideal Bootstrapped Business':
[https://vimeo.com/74338272](https://vimeo.com/74338272)

------
saluki
We offer both, about 20% subscribe to annual plan.

It's pretty common for SaaS to offer a monthly plan and an annual plan for
each tier that is 10 x Monthly cost so users get 2 months free paying
annually.

------
kidlogic
annual billing, period. being able to access a year's worth of capital upfront
will always be better (from the providers point-of-view)

~~~
skdotdan
Could you expand on that?

~~~
dyeje
It's better to have money now rather than later.

------
hekker
Not tested them both: I work with annual billing for my SaaS. The pricing page
shows monthly prices, which works well for me. Customers buy a contract for a
year which they can cancel at any moment. Obviously the remaining months
within that contract year will not be refunded. Note that the SaaS is only 300
euros a year so your mileage may vary. (B2B market)

------
paulmatthijs
Annual, although I'd like to see some real life high volume SaaS numbers on
churn comparing the two.

We do non-recurring monthly and recurring annual as a in-between solution.

------
yulaow
monthly billing + annual fairly discounted billing without refund in case of
cancellation.

